# My Pit but what else? (titan)



## PitBull Titan (Jun 19, 2012)

hello these are pictures of Titan he is 4 months now. they told me he was mostly pitbull? the shelter only had him for an hour and i knew he had to be mine. I checked his paws and im sure the front and back are webbed he is a mix but im wondering will he still have mostly pitbull looks to him like chest, head, tail, back. and my dad says he has very long legs? is that normal in a pitbull? im just wondering what pitbull features he will have and or maybe what he is mixed with.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(These two pictures are a few weeks back)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(these are from today-this and down-)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-Thanks for the help!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

lol , ill stay out of this one..... u have a very cute pup ..... who knows , .... shouldnt matter , enjoy him to the fullest


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hard to make guesses when pups are young, even at all, but it's only guesses. You will never know what kind of dog you have. Pit bull is just a generic term shelters and society sometimes give to a lot of breeds especially when their history is unknown. He sure is adorable!! How much does he weigh at 4 months? With so many places banning put bulk type dogs it's best to refer to him as what he is, a mutt. My pup is also a mutt and I could not love him Any more if I knew that he "is". Basically just mean he might not even be any pit bull at all, but "looks" like one, you never know


----------



## PitBull Titan (Jun 19, 2012)

well for sure he is a pitbull lol.... but im wondering with his long legs if he will be short and stocky like most pitbulls but of course i care about him but i also am curious.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol, there is no "for sure he is a pit bull." if you do not have pedigree papers, you have no clue what he really is! He could be a jack Russell/shepherd/boxer mix for all we know. Like stated above the mix of two or three breeds can "look" like a pit bull type dog. 

He is honestly adorable and I might have snatched him up too! I love the face  what a cutie pie. Just love him for the dog he is


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol, there is no "for sure he is a pit bull." if you do not have pedigree papers, you have no clue what he really is! He could be a jack Russell/shepherd/boxer mix for all we know. Like stated above the mix of two or three breeds can "look" like a pit bull type dog.
> 
> He is honestly adorable and I might have snatched him up too! I love the face  what a cutie pie. Just love him for the dog he is


:goodpost:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html

welcome to GP  Cute pup


----------

